# Sticky  USCG Boat Crew Seamanship & USCG Rescue and Survival Systems Manuals



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

USCG Boat Crew Seamanship Manual

USCG Rescue and Survival Systems Manual


USCG Navigation Rules — International & Inland (72 COLREGS)



U.S. Chart No. 1 — Symbols, Abbreviations and Terms used on Paper and Electronic Navigational Charts — 12th Edition, April 15, 2013


----------



## Capt Rich (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice post.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for posting


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent information Thanks.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Links are obsolete


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Butcherpen said:


> Links are obsolete


Original post was 2015. Maybe someone can update the link for you.


----------

